# Diy drift cutters



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

1/8 x 1 1/4 x 72 inch flat steel 11 bucks HD
1 can de1620 6 bucks
Had the primer and clear and hardware on hand
hard to paint when ts 30 out run into garage paint 1/2 of it hang in kitchen to dry 3 coats of each

got the idea from coby7
wanted to be able to Mount led pods on the cross bar
22x28x22 gives 13 inch cutters in front of the bucket on a 28 inch


17 bucks total


As you can see i get drifts by that fence
after 2 storms great for eod banks


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

nice


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

great work.....


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
nice

wont catch your pants on them with the crossbar there

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice, they look great! Nice work.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice, I probably would have made the top bar horizontal as I'm anal like that and have came to drifts and EOD piles that were near 4' tall and had to drive the blower with the bars almost on the ground to get the bucket high enough to chew through the hardened crust. Or bite in then take a shovel and knock the tunnel roof down! That was in Northeastern North Dakota where the wind never stops and I'd get huge drifts, and the town would plow the whole street to my side as mine was the only driveway on the block.. Man what a pain the town plow drivers are!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Getting the top parallel to the ground would have made bending it trickier. But it'd be easy with a saw and a welder. You could also cut off just the top area, and bolt it to the uprights, oriented so it's facing the way you want. Perhaps you could even bend (twist) that top bar, so that at least most of it would be parallel to the ground.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

notabiker said:


> Nice, I probably would have made the top bar horizontal as I'm anal like that and have came to drifts and EOD piles that were near 4' tall and had to drive the blower with the bars almost on the ground to get the bucket high enough to chew through the hardened crust. Or bite in then take a shovel and knock the tunnel roof down! That was in Northeastern North Dakota where the wind never stops and I'd get huge drifts, and the town would plow the whole street to my side as mine was the only driveway on the block.. Man what a pain the town plow drivers are!



I did not want it straight across as it will hopefully slice from the front if i go in straight


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I made some out of 3/8 square tube but I like your idea better as I have caught myself on mine a coupe times. Next set I will either go with your design or make sure they fold down when not needed or putting into storage for the summer.
I didn't paint them to match. Used a high visibility orange paint and stainless hardware. Couple of reflectors don't hurt either :wink2:

.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

1132le said:


> I did not want it straight across as it will hopefully slice from the front if i go in straight


That's what I meant, with the flat part of the bar on the horizontal, not vertical, should slice that way.


----------

